# Roma - Manchester City. 10 Dicembre 2014 ore 20.45. Tv Canale 5.



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Oltre alla Juve, altra sfida importante per le italiane in Cl.
La Roma si è complicata un poco la sua situazione, dopo che il CSKA Mosca ha raggiunto il pareggio all'ultimo secondo. Anche se tutto rimane aperto. La Roma ha 5 punti cosi come City e Cska Mosca. Tutte e tre possono ancora passare. 

*La Roma passa se:
*- Vince contro il city
- Pareggia 0-0 ed, allo stesso tempo, il Cska pareggia o perde contro il Bayern 

*La Roma non passa se:
*- Perde contro il City
- Pareggia con gol (1-1 2-2 ecc)

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile vedere il match su Canale 5 dalle 20.45

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Oltre alla Juve, altra sfida importante per le italiane in Cl.
> La Roma si è complicata un poco la sua situazione, dopo che il CSKA Mosca ha raggiunto il pareggio all'ultimo secondo. Anche se tutto rimane aperto. La Roma ha 5 punti cosi come City e Cska Mosca. Tutte e tre possono ancora passare.
> 
> *La Roma passa se:
> ...



in realtà se il Cska pareggia a Monaco la Roma passa pareggiando con il City con qualunque punteggio,ovviamente è una possibilità remota ma comunque da considerare per completezza.

scusa vedo che lo avevi scritto non lo avevo letto errore mio.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2014)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> in realtà se il Cska pareggia a Monaco la Roma passa pareggiando con il City con qualunque punteggio,ovviamente è una possibilità remota ma comunque da considerare per completezza.
> 
> scusa vedo che lo avevi scritto non lo avevo letto errore mio.



Con 1-1 e Cska perde.. il City passa per differenza reti maggiore della Roma. Ma se finisce 1-1 e il Cska pareggia a quel punto viene fuori un casino.

Mentre dal 2-2 in su il City passa (sempre se il CSKA non perde)


----------



## Renegade (8 Dicembre 2014)

[MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] come sempre hai il mio supporto per la Roma ma stavolta purtroppo la vedo grigia a livello di sensazioni. Oltre a non saper sfruttare le occasioni, la Roma è pure sfortunatissima. Non so, secondo me il Bayern fa a fette il CSKA con le riserve e i giallorossi perdono in casa 0-1, o 1-2 al massimo. Quindi andrà in EL e addio campionato. E' scritto.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2014)

*Il City non avrà a disposizione Aguero, per infortunio, e Yaya Toure per squalifica*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Dicembre 2014)

Anche Kompany e Silva in forte dubbio.


----------



## Juventino30 (8 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] come sempre hai il mio supporto per la Roma ma stavolta purtroppo la vedo grigia a livello di sensazioni. Oltre a non saper sfruttare le occasioni, la Roma è pure sfortunatissima. Non so, secondo me il Bayern fa a fette il CSKA con le riserve e i giallorossi perdono in casa 0-1, o 1-2 al massimo. Quindi andrà in EL e addio campionato. E' scritto.



Il City ha parecchi infortunati. Con Aguero sarei stato d'accordo con te, ma vista la situazioni credo che la Roma abbiamo un 60% di possibilità di passare.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Dicembre 2014)

il city ha molti infortuni ma noi non è che stiamo meglio,spero in De Rossi in panca perchè non è nelle condizioni psicologiche giuste per poter giocare, in settimana è venuto fuori che era amico di un delinquente la sua ex moglie nonchè madre di sua figlia è finita in galera forse al momento ha altri pensieri per la testa e sarebbe bene non mettesse piede in campo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Dicembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con 1-1 e Cska perde.. il City passa per differenza reti maggiore della Roma. Ma se finisce 1-1 e il Cska pareggia a quel punto viene fuori un casino.
> 
> Mentre dal 2-2 in su il City passa (sempre se il CSKA non perde)



no nessun casino passa la Roma ma anche con il 2-2 (e tutti i pareggi possibili) la Roma passa se il cska pareggia


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Dicembre 2014)

La vedo molto male per la Roma, sono sincero.
Mi auguro di sbagliarmi.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] come sempre hai il mio supporto per la Roma ma stavolta purtroppo la vedo grigia a livello di sensazioni. Oltre a non saper sfruttare le occasioni, la Roma è pure sfortunatissima. Non so, secondo me il Bayern fa a fette il CSKA con le riserve e i giallorossi perdono in casa 0-1, o 1-2 al massimo. Quindi andrà in EL e addio campionato. E' scritto.



sono convinta che usciamo e finiamo in europa league però non credo che condizionerà il campionato,in europa league giocheremo con le riserve non c'è altro da fare e possiamo anche passare qualche turno migliorando il nostro ranking


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2014)

La Roma deve vincere e basta. Giocano in casa e al City mancano i suoi due giocatori più forti (Aguero e Yaya).


----------



## Dave (9 Dicembre 2014)

E' il momento di dare uno scossone all'europa, lo dico da italiano, sbattiamo fuori un'inglese e arriviamo davanti ad una spagnola!!!


----------



## Renegade (9 Dicembre 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> E' il momento di dare uno scossone all'europa, lo dico da italiano, sbattiamo fuori un'inglese e arriviamo davanti ad una spagnola!!!



Seguo anch'io questa logica. Infatti spero Roma e Juve dimostrino che la classe italiana non è ancora morta.


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)

Al City mancano praticamente tutti. La Roma dovrebbe fare un'impresa al contrario per non qualificarsi.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (10 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al City mancano praticamente tutti. La Roma dovrebbe fare un'impresa al contrario per non qualificarsi.



in realtà solo Aguero e Yaya Tourè,che sono 2 assenze pesanti ma i giocatori forti non gli mancano certo a loro manca solo essere squadra e speriamo non imparino ad esserlo proprio stasera.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2014)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> in realtà solo Aguero e Yaya Tourè,che sono 2 assenze pesanti ma i giocatori forti non gli mancano certo a loro manca solo essere squadra e speriamo non imparino ad esserlo proprio stasera.



Mancano Aguero, Tourè e Silva. Praticamente tutti...


----------



## Renegade (10 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al City mancano praticamente tutti. La Roma dovrebbe fare un'*impresa al contrario *per non qualificarsi.



La Roma è una specialista in questo. 

Comunque già il City è una squadretta con tutti i titolari, figuriamoci con le riserve. Jovetic... Fernando... Fernandinho...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (10 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mancano Aguero, Tourè e Silva. Praticamente tutti...



Silva per quello che so io ha recuperato


----------



## tifosa asRoma (10 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La Roma è una specialista in questo.
> 
> Comunque già il City è una squadretta con tutti i titolari, figuriamoci con le riserve. Jovetic... Fernando... Fernandinho...



squadretta mi sembra esagerato sono pur sempre i campioni d'Inghilterra che è un campionato molto competitivo,forse sono meno forti di quello che potrebbero essere con un altro allenatore ma la rosa è di tutto rispetto altrochè.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2014)

Sarà una guerra.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2014)

Quel mediocre di De Rossi in panchina. Gioca Pjanic.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (10 Dicembre 2014)

Formazione ufficiale Roma : DeSanctis;Maicon,YangaMbiwa,Manolas,Holebas;Pjanic,Keita, Nainggolan;Gervinho,Totti,Ljajic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> La vedo molto male per la Roma, sono sincero.
> Mi auguro di sbagliarmi.


.


----------



## Frikez (10 Dicembre 2014)

Se non fosse per Mangala quella del City sarebbe comunque un'ottima formazione.

Ma se finisce 2a2 cosa succede? Si guarda la differenza reti generale?


----------



## Frikez (10 Dicembre 2014)

Visto ora il primo post di Tifo'o, direi che la Roma rischia veramente tanto.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Visto ora il primo post di Tifo'o, direi che la Roma rischia veramente tanto.



No, penso di aver scritto una vaccata.. si guarda prima scontri diretti poi la differenza reti..

I gol doppi negli scontri diretti è solo come quarto parametro. In altre parole, anche col 2-2 passa la Roma che ha una miglire differenza reti


----------



## BB7 (10 Dicembre 2014)

La Roma se non vince deve nascondersi


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2014)

Ma cosa ha sbagliato sto asino?


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2014)

Il City fa ridere


----------



## davoreb (10 Dicembre 2014)

Anche Silva infortunato? 
40 milioni mangala


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2014)

A me la Roma piace senza de rotti ha più qualita ...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Dicembre 2014)

Roma e City sono della stessa pasta, nessuna delle due ha tradizione in Europa e ci sono 0 speranze per entrambe di andare oltre gli ottavi. Chi va in Europa League però dice addio anche ai sogni di gloria in campionato.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Dicembre 2014)

Ljajic è diventato proprio forte comunque.


----------



## BB7 (10 Dicembre 2014)

Gervinho ha proprio i piedi a banana


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2014)

Esatto , è la cosa che più mi fa arrabbiare ... Noi con 2 o 3 giocatori della Roma saremmo fortissimi ... Invece no , parametri 0


----------



## Dany20 (10 Dicembre 2014)

La Roma deve sfruttare i buchi del City. In difesa stanno messi abbastanza male.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Dicembre 2014)

Che bella squadra la roma, gli sono bastati i primi 3 minuti per dimostrare cosa sa fare

Se non sbaglio 3/4 della difesa romanista sono nuovi (Manolas, Holebas e Yanga Mbiwa), tutti buoni giocatori, soprattutto i primi 2.

Ancora rimpiango Naingollan. 

Tra l'altro gufo il Man.City abbestia...dopo aver speso un patrimonio sono a malapena lì a lottare per gli ottavi.
Lungi dal difendere zio fester, ma col budget che ha avuto a disposizione il City il geometra ci avrebbe riportato come minimo ai quarti di CL


----------



## Frikez (10 Dicembre 2014)

Ricordo ancora i messaggi a gennaio su Nainggolan "No all'ennesimo falegname" 

Ha fatto un salto di qualità enorme, sostituendo Strootman alla grandissima.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2014)

Gol pazzesco di Nasri

Bye bye Roma


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Dicembre 2014)

1-0 Nasri che gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2014)

Finita..manco in casa contro una squadra senza i suoi più forti vincono


----------



## Butcher (10 Dicembre 2014)

Finita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Dicembre 2014)

Deve passare la Roma altrimenti questi finiscono in Europa League e la vincono, già sono esaltati cosi non immagino se vincono la coppa.


----------



## BB7 (10 Dicembre 2014)

La solita Roma


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Dicembre 2014)

finisce qui la stagione della roma... incredibile non vincerebbero niente nemmeno al solitario


----------



## Dany20 (10 Dicembre 2014)

Che gol Nasri. Mi piace troppo questo giocatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Dicembre 2014)

Ljajic


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Dicembre 2014)

Finita qui la stagione della Roma, l'Europa league per loro sarà deleteria


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2014)

Che falliti ... E giocano pure bene


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2014)

Posso dire uj eresia ? Maicon in difesa fa schifo .. Lascia dei buchi alla Bonera ...


----------



## O Animal (10 Dicembre 2014)

Ma che preparazione ha fatto quest'anno Garcia? Li voleva a 1000 per Maggio?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Dicembre 2014)

che sfiga assurda


----------



## The Ripper (10 Dicembre 2014)

garcia ha sbagliato tutto


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2014)

Avessero un vero attaccante al posto di quel morto di Totti avrebbero fatto 3 gol ..


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Dicembre 2014)

Alla fine se vanno in El per me è pure un "bene" la Cl non la vincono invece l'El per me la possono vincere tranquillamente.


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Dicembre 2014)

Andando in EL automaticamente consegnano lo scudo nelle mani di allegri che, quest'anno, sta avendo tutte le fortune.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Dicembre 2014)

2-0 Zabaleta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Dicembre 2014)

finita. 0-2 Zabaleta


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2014)

2-0 City

Ma non si vergognano?


----------



## BB7 (10 Dicembre 2014)

Hahah pure da Zabaleya lo prendono


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Dicembre 2014)

Iturbe, che e appena entrato e non segue Zabaleta non si puo vedere.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Dicembre 2014)

Finita.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> 2-0 City
> 
> Ma non si vergognano?



Il City è venuto a fare quel che voleva. Il primo tempo ha gestito e il secondo ha portato a casa la qualificazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Dicembre 2014)

ehhhh ma garcia vale cinque/sei volte allegri ahahahaha


----------



## Dany20 (10 Dicembre 2014)

Che buco in difesa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Dicembre 2014)

Roma in EL.
Domenica potrebbero direttamente fare la premiazione scudetto al Conad Stadium.


----------



## davoreb (10 Dicembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Che bella squadra la roma, gli sono bastati i primi 3 minuti per dimostrare cosa sa fare
> 
> Se non sbaglio 3/4 della difesa romanista sono nuovi (Manolas, Holebas e Yanga Mbiwa), tutti buoni giocatori, soprattutto i primi 2.
> 
> ...



bella squadra ma 5 punti in 6 partite nel girone sono pochissimi.

secondo me lo zio con il budget del city metteva su una squadra che come minimo giocava per vincerla.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Dicembre 2014)

Ahahahahah che montati i romanari 

A sto punto la loro stagione può considerarsi finita, l'Europa league è ancora più difficile della Champions per certi versi


----------



## The Ripper (10 Dicembre 2014)

in parte godo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Dicembre 2014)

La Roma può e deve vincere l'Europa League. L'Italia deve puntare a quella coppa, la Champions non è veramente roba per noi, la Juventus suda sangue per passare i gironi mentre i risultati delle altre questi sono.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Dicembre 2014)

perderanno anche a Genova per poi puntualmente fare tre punti (inutili) contro di noi


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Dicembre 2014)

Da una parte "rosico" perchè andando in Europa League per me la vincono la coppa, invece dall'altra parte godo per certi tifosi esaltati e alcuni giocatori della Roma e Garcia che è troppo montato quest'anno.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Dicembre 2014)

Non so voi ma secondo me la Roma potrebbe calare anche in campionato.


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Dicembre 2014)

Godo per quelli che si gasavano per "averci" rubato iturbe a 30 mln. Ne vale si e no 5, in una big. Menez per dire con tutti i suoi limiti attualmente è ampiamente preferibile all'argentino. Ed è tutto dire.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Dicembre 2014)

Vedremo che faranno in Europa League.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Godo per quelli che si gasavano per "averci" rubato iturbe a 30 mln. Ne vale si e no 5, in una big. Menez per dire con tutti i suoi limiti attualmente è ampiamente preferibile all'argentino. Ed è tutto dire.



Vabbè dai c'ha pure 6 anni in più. Iturbe sta facendo male ma ha ancora 21 anni. Certo che se non ingrana diventa un problema, considerando anche l'investimento.


----------



## davoreb (10 Dicembre 2014)

Si che al city mancavano:
kompany
yaya toure
silva
aguero

metti questi 4 al parma e vincono lo scudetto


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Si che al city mancavano:
> kompany
> yaya toure
> silva
> ...



Vero mi ero scordata pure Toure, io ero stra convinta che passavano viste tutte queste assenze e invece.. hanno perso la qualificazione a Mosca.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Dicembre 2014)

fa tenerezza sentire i romanisti che dicono "cercheremo di fare bene in Europa League"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ricordo ancora i messaggi a gennaio su Nainggolan "No all'ennesimo falegname"
> 
> Ha fatto un salto di qualità enorme, sostituendo Strootman alla grandissima.



C'è da dire che è migliorato un bel po' alla Roma. E' un centrocampista che mi piace molto perchè è bravo tecnicamente, grintoso, dinamico, buon fisico e folle.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2014)

Peccato veramente...ora devono vincere l'Europa League.


----------



## Penny.wise (10 Dicembre 2014)

bah, una Rometta..
bene nel primo tempo, soprattutto la prima metà, se fossero passati in vantaggio avrebbero svoltato la partita, invece hanno sciupato le occasioni e il City li ha purgati, è la legge del calcio..
questi inglesi comunque sono la classica squadra piena di soldi e di giocatoroni che però la Champions non la vincerà, non hanno tradizione, fanno la collezione di campioni ma anche se giocano bene non saranno mai a certi livelli, infatti stasera hanno giochicchiato, sono stati bravi soprattutto gli interditori ma a fare quei due gol gli è andata di lusso, vedo più demeriti della Roma che meriti del City.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Dicembre 2014)

pensare che con lo zero a zero passavano


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che è migliorato un bel po' alla Roma. E' un centrocampista che mi piace molto perchè è bravo tecnicamente, grintoso, dinamico, buon fisico e folle.



ha tutto, a me sembra un gattuso più tecnico, è dappertutto


----------



## nazdravi (10 Dicembre 2014)

Giochi da italiana, giochi per lo zero a zero e MERITATAMENTE te ne vai a casa.


----------



## juventino (10 Dicembre 2014)

Se non riescono a battere questo City meritano di andare a casa. Punto. 
Detto ciò, sulla carta sono i seri favoriti all'Europa League, ma tanto sono sicurissimo che snobberanno il torneo.


----------



## O Animal (10 Dicembre 2014)

Garcia ha già imparato a fare l'italiano giustificandosi con la differenza dei fatturati... Qualcuno gli spieghi dov'è arrivato l'Atletico l'anno scorso...


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Garcia ha già imparato a fare l'italiano giustificandosi con la differenza dei fatturati... Qualcuno gli spieghi dov'è arrivato l'Atletico l'anno scorso...



Però diciamo una cosa, Atletico e Borussia sono mosche bianche, sono le fiabe. Poi certo se puoi dire che con bravura e fortuna lo potrebbe essere pure la Roma hai ragione, ma non è facile. 

Detto questo la scorsa giornata è stata tremendamente decisiva, è girato TUTTO sorto alla Roma, pareggiati all'ultimo ed un Bayern che incredibilmente crolla. Li s'è giocato tutto. 

Comunque da un lato hanno la possibilità di fare bene in EL, hanno tutte le carte in regola per fare strada, molte di più di quante ne avrebbero avute in champions.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Garcia ha già imparato a fare l'italiano giustificandosi con la differenza dei fatturati... Qualcuno gli spieghi dov'è arrivato l'Atletico l'anno scorso...



se l'atletico capitava in quel girone usciva pure lui


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> bella squadra ma 5 punti in 6 partite nel girone sono pochissimi.


però andiamo a fare 2 conti e vediamo che praticamente partiva con 2 sconfitte scritte (bayern). 
Col CSKA le aveva praticamente vinte entrambe. E ha tenuto testa al City all'andata. Mentre stasera è andata così.
Paragonando i valori assoluti delle due squadre certamente il City è più forte (e ci mancherebbe...dopo i millemila miliardi spesi) ma secondo me se la roma fosse andata agli ottavi non avrebbe "rubato"



Jino ha scritto:


> Però diciamo una cosa, Atletico e Borussia sono mosche bianche, sono le fiabe. Poi certo se puoi dire che con bravura e fortuna lo potrebbe essere pure la Roma hai ragione, ma non è facile.
> 
> *Detto questo la scorsa giornata è stata tremendamente decisiva, è girato TUTTO sorto alla Roma, pareggiati all'ultimo ed un Bayern che incredibilmente crolla. Li s'è giocato tutto. *
> 
> Comunque da un lato hanno la possibilità di fare bene in EL, hanno tutte le carte in regola per fare strada, molte di più di quante ne avrebbero avute in champions.


la roma un pò di sfortuna l'ha avuta.
Oltre alla quinta giornata assurda, stasera poteva finire tranquillamente in un altro modo. 
Nel primo tempo possiamo parlare di "gestione del city" solo perchè la palla non è entrata, ma la roma ha avuto le sue occasioni anche nette.
Se c'è da godere perchè alcuni romanisti si sono montati è un conto.
Anche la juve l'anno scorso non ha nemmeno superato il girone. Questo non toglie che fosse una squadra degna di arrivare perlomeno seconda nel girone


----------



## 13-33 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Dispiace per la Roma pero cosi magari Garcia que seconde me si e montato la testa tornero con i piedi per terra.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ora si vede la bravura di Garcia. L'eliminazione dalla Champions ci poteva stare in un girone del genere ma è arrivata in maniera clamorosa con il City che sembrava fuori 2 turni fa. E' stata la Roma che ha gettato via la qualificazione. Ora secondo me l'ambiente rischia di sfaldarsi. Non credo che il secondo posto in campionato sia in discussione, le altre sono troppo scarse, ma se la Roma vorrà quantomeno continuare a lottare per lo scudetto (che comunque vincerà la Juve) il tecnico francese dovrà avere 2 attributi grandi quanto l'Alsazia e la Lorena.
Dopo i minuti finali di CSKA-Roma e City-Bayern il destino era chiarissimo. Il City comunque uscirà agli ottavi se pesca una qualunque tra Real, Barcellona, Chelsea e aggiungo pure Atletico e Borussia.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Dicembre 2014)

Roma che si è suicidata a Mosca.Totti ieri col City è stato imbarazzante..Come è stato imbarazzante Garcia che ha preferito Keita a De Rossi!Ma che si è fumato?Speriamo che facciano bene in Europa League...La possono vincere se giocano bene


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Dicembre 2014)

l'eliminazione me l'aspettavo e l'avevo già scritto,brucia un po' perchè il girone era difficile ma si era messo bene,la partita che ha cambiato questo girone è stata, più che quella di Mosca,Manchester-Bayern che in pratica ha rimesso in corsa il city,l' europa league abbiamo non dico la possibilità di vincerla ma almeno di fare un bel po' di punti per il ranking(nostro e dell'Italia) ed evitare il prossimo anno un girone simile,per il campionato non cambia niente era ed è il nostro obiettivo,la champions era un qualcosa in più ma assolutamente non alla nostra portata gli ottavi erano il massimo a cui aspirare con sicura piallata del Real di turno dietro l'angolo,quindi rimpianti per come è andata qualcuno ce n'è ma almeno da parte mia neanche più di tanto.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Dicembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Roma che si è suicidata a Mosca.Totti ieri col City è stato imbarazzante..Come è stato imbarazzante Garcia che ha preferito Keita a De Rossi!Ma che si è fumato?Speriamo che facciano bene in Europa League...La possono vincere se giocano bene



Keita vale 10 De Rossi se non di più,forse il De Rossi delle ultime partite non lo hai visto utilizzerei una sola parola per descriverlo:impresentabile.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Dicembre 2014)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Keita vale 10 De Rossi se non di più,forse il De Rossi delle ultime partite non lo hai visto utilizzerei una sola parola per descriverlo:impresentabile.



Se lo dici tu....


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ma quanto è bollito Totti?

Ieri sembrava un calciatore buono per giocare le partite delle vecchie glorie...

Comunque non c'è niente da fare: i romanari sono proprio perdenti fin dalle prime spire del loro DNA.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Dicembre 2014)

La stagione della Roma è finita con il 7 a 1 subito dal Bayern.
In estate erano comunque stati pompati oltremisura. Purtroppo hanno limiti caratteriali enormi, ma, al di fuori dei confini nazionali, anche i limiti realativi alla qualità e alla quantità della rosa vengono fuori.


----------



## Dexter (11 Dicembre 2014)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Keita vale 10 De Rossi se non di più,forse il De Rossi delle ultime partite non lo hai visto utilizzerei una sola parola per descriverlo:impresentabile.



Hai ragione ed aggiungo anche che Totti deve andare in pensione e che in attacco manca più di qualcosa.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Dicembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ed aggiungo anche che Totti deve andare in pensione e che in attacco manca più di qualcosa.



sono d'accordo,anche se Totti per il campionato italiano va ancora bene, certamente i ritmi europei soprattutto quelli delle squadre inglesi che hanno anche grande fisicità li soffre troppo,quindi da Totti non mi aspettavo chissà che,quello che continua a lasciarmi perplessa è Pjanic non riesco a capire che giocatore è, ha dei mezzi tecnici straordinari ma quando la squadra è in difficoltà lui gioca a nascondersi e questa cosa avviene SEMPRE mai una volta che abbia preso in mano la squadra,a volte spero che a giugno lo vendano perchè ho l'impressione che non esploderà mai,quando la squadra invece domina l'avversario lui fa delle partite da 9


----------



## Plasma (11 Dicembre 2014)

ormai e' uso comune,che quando una squadra non va' e' sempre colpa dell'allenatore......nessuno escluso....neanche i più' esperti....


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2014)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo,anche se Totti per il campionato italiano va ancora bene, certamente i ritmi europei soprattutto quelli delle squadre inglesi che hanno anche grande fisicità li soffre troppo,quindi da Totti non mi aspettavo chissà che,quello che continua a lasciarmi perplessa è Pjanic non riesco a capire che giocatore è, ha dei mezzi tecnici straordinari ma quando la squadra è in difficoltà lui gioca a nascondersi e questa cosa avviene SEMPRE mai una volta che abbia preso in mano la squadra,a volte spero che a giugno lo vendano perchè ho l'impressione che non esploderà mai,quando la squadra invece domina l'avversario lui fa delle partite da 9



Dai ieri in almeno 2 o 3 casi se aveste avuto un attaccante vero e non una carcassa che corre come Totti sareste stati sul 2 a 0 nel primo tempo.. invece no avete in attacco uno che pascola ci credo che poi non arriva all appuntamento con i cross..

prendi la roma attuale e mettici in attacco Dzeko... non esagerò è .. ma secondo me sareste più forti della Giuve ...


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Dicembre 2014)

La Roma come sempre paga l'ambiente poco vincente. Con una mentalità diversa, ieri i giallorossi avrebbero potuto triturare un City a cui mancavano diversi big.

In ogni caso, Totti va sostituito. Serve un attaccante di spessore, perchè se poi dalla panchina ti entra Destro... campa cavallo che l'erba cresce


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai ieri in almeno 2 o 3 casi se aveste avuto un attaccante vero e non una carcassa che corre come Totti sareste stati sul 2 a 0 nel primo tempo.. invece no avete in attacco uno che pascola ci credo che poi non arriva all appuntamento con i cross..
> 
> prendi la roma attuale e mettici in attacco Dzeko... non esagerò è .. ma secondo me sareste più forti della Giuve ...



se avessimo un grande attaccante forse saremmo passati la cosa è a dir poco lampante, ma il mio era un discorso più in generale sulla mancanza di personalità di qualcuno tipo Pjanic che nelle partite difficili sparisce e non ha l'alibi dei 38 anni di Totti,io da lui mi aspetto di più potrebbe essere uno dei centrocampisti più forti del mondo e invece gli manca sempre il centesimo per fare la lira,a me della partita di ieri sera ti dico la verità interessa poco fossimo passati saremmo comunque usciti agli ottavi,la Roma è una squadra in crescita ma i passi si fanno uno per volta siamo passati in un anno da essere sesti a essere secondi,la champions è uno scatto ancora successivo,per ora cerchiamo di migliorare il secondo posto in serie a e fare una buona europa league che mi sembra a dimensione di questa Roma e per la verità di tutte le squadre italiane juve compresa.


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2014)

Hanno compiuto l'impresa al contrario, ce l'hanno fatta. Il City, due giornate fa, era praticamente fuori. Alla Roma è venuto il braccino, non essendo abituata a questi appuntamenti ed a queste competizioni.

Magari mi sbaglio, ma Garcia, pur essendo un ottimo allenatore, mi dà l'idea di tecnico che non vincerebbe nulla nemmeno a briscola.


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2014)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> se avessimo un grande attaccante forse saremmo passati la cosa è a dir poco lampante, ma il mio era un discorso più in generale sulla mancanza di personalità di qualcuno tipo Pjanic che nelle partite difficili sparisce e non ha l'alibi dei 38 anni di Totti,io da lui mi aspetto di più potrebbe essere uno dei centrocampisti più forti del mondo e invece gli manca sempre il centesimo per fare la lira,a me della partita di ieri sera ti dico la verità interessa poco fossimo passati saremmo comunque usciti agli ottavi,la Roma è una squadra in crescita ma i passi si fanno uno per volta siamo passati in un anno da essere sesti a essere secondi,la champions è uno scatto ancora successivo,per ora cerchiamo di migliorare il secondo posto in serie a e fare una buona europa league che mi sembra a dimensione di questa Roma e per la verità di tutte le squadre italiane juve compresa.



Totti non si può discutere. Ha segnato due gol fondamentali contro City e Cska. Ma ha 40 anni. E questo va considerato. Il problema della Roma è Destro (uno scandalo di attaccante) non Totti.


----------



## Serginho (11 Dicembre 2014)

In realtà per la Roma è una bella notizia l'eliminazione. In EL hanno seriamente le carte in regola per vincere e considerando la bacheca europea dei giallorossi, fossi in loro non mi lamenterei affatto


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hanno compiuto l'impresa al contrario, ce l'hanno fatta. Il City, due giornate fa, era praticamente fuori. Alla Roma è venuto il braccino, non essendo abituata a questi appuntamenti ed a queste competizioni.
> 
> Magari mi sbaglio, ma Garcia, pur essendo un ottimo allenatore, mi dà l'idea di tecnico che non vincerebbe nulla nemmeno a briscola.



su Garcia mi trovi in totale disaccordo,non dimenticare che a Lille ha riportato lo scudetto e la coppa di Francia dopo 56 anni,e quindi una piazza peggio di Roma che qualche coppetta Italia ogni tanto e uno scudetto ogni 20-30 anni li porta a casa,se fosse stato come dici tu non li avrebbe mai vinti,perchè un perdente nato il modo per perdere lo trova sempre,vedi Ranieri Prandelli e simili credo solo che Garcia abbia bisogno di tempo in fondo è da un anno a Roma e ha fatto dei miracoli facendo fare alla squadra 23 punti in più dell'anno prima e quest'anno è in perfetta media punti per lo scudetto con una champions in più giocata,adesso qualcuno mi potrà dire che il campionato francese non è quello italiano ma quando uno non ha quella marcia in più perde anche a briscola come dici tu


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Dicembre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> In realtà per la Roma è una bella notizia l'eliminazione. In EL hanno seriamente le carte in regola per vincere e considerando la bacheca europea dei giallorossi, fossi in loro non mi lamenterei affatto



bravo come ho scritto in molti post è proprio questo che non mi fa essere così delusa,considerando che in Europa non abbiamo mai vinto niente(non che in Italia abbiamo fatto sfracelli)sarebbe un'opportunità grandissima per poter provare a vincere qualcosa anche se non sarà semplice.


----------



## Renegade (11 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> @tifosa asRoma come sempre hai il mio supporto per la Roma ma stavolta purtroppo la vedo grigia a livello di sensazioni. Oltre a non saper sfruttare le occasioni, la Roma è pure sfortunatissima. Non so, secondo me il Bayern fa a fette il CSKA con le riserve e i giallorossi perdono in casa 0-1, o 1-2 al massimo. Quindi andrà in EL e addio campionato. E' scritto.



Alla fine ci avevo preso, a parte per il gol della Roma. 

Come avevo detto ad [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], la Roma è un'esperta di imprese al contrario. Ed il bello è che il City era in campo con giocatorini, riserve e subiva pure il gioco giallorosso. Continuo a pensare anch'io che il problema davanti sia Totti. Per la sua presenza si preclude spazio all'acquisto di un Top Player da mettere in mezzo a Gervinho ed Iturbe, con un Top Player alla Tevez, Benzema, Suarez, Ibra ecc la Roma l'avrebbe stravinta ieri.

Altra cosa da fare subito è retrocedere De Sancits a secondo e prenderne uno serio. E mettere subito Chiriches al posto di Yanga coso.

C'è però da dire che la Roma è la squadra più sfortunata che io abbia mai visto. Se la gioca col Benfica.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Alla fine ci avevo preso, a parte per il gol della Roma.
> 
> Come avevo detto ad [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], la Roma è un'esperta di imprese al contrario. Ed il bello è che il City era in campo con giocatorini, riserve e subiva pure il gioco giallorosso. Continuo a pensare anch'io che il problema davanti sia Totti. Per la sua presenza si preclude spazio all'acquisto di un Top Player da mettere in mezzo a Gervinho ed Iturbe, con un Top Player alla Tevez, Benzema, Suarez, Ibra ecc la Roma l'avrebbe stravinta ieri.
> 
> ...



ma gli attaccanti che nomini tu mica non vengono perchè c'è Totti non vengono perchè non possiamo permetterceli nè come cartellino e nè come ingaggio quindi dobbiamo sperare di scoprirlo un top-player, uno già bello e pronto non è alla portata,Tevez comunque lo metterei un po' al di sotto degli altri nomi fatti visto che ha impiegato 5 anni per fare un gol in champions,a noi ci vorrebbe un Ibra o un Benzema.


----------



## Renegade (11 Dicembre 2014)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *ma gli attaccanti che nomini tu mica non vengono perchè c'è Totti non vengono perchè non possiamo permetterceli nè come cartellino e nè come ingaggio quindi dobbiamo sperare di scoprirlo un top-player*, uno già bello e pronto non è alla portata,Tevez comunque lo metterei un po' al di sotto degli altri nomi fatti visto che ha impiegato 5 anni per fare un gol in champions,a noi ci vorrebbe un Ibra o un Benzema.



Invece no, perché c'era Mandzukic disponibile ad una ventina di milioni.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Invece no, perché c'era Mandzukic disponibile ad una ventina di milioni.



tu lo ritieni un top player?


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hanno compiuto l'impresa al contrario, ce l'hanno fatta. Il City, due giornate fa, era praticamente fuori. Alla Roma è venuto il braccino, non essendo abituata a questi appuntamenti ed a queste competizioni.
> 
> Magari mi sbaglio, ma Garcia, pur essendo un ottimo allenatore, mi dà l'idea di tecnico che non vincerebbe nulla nemmeno a briscola.



su garcia non sono d'accordo, per me è un vincente ma ultimamente ha esagerato, gran parte di responsabilità del non passaggio del turno è sua, ha sopravvalutato la sua squadra..


----------



## Renegade (11 Dicembre 2014)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> tu lo ritieni un top player?



Non ai livelli di Benzema e Ibrahimovic, ma sicuramente sì. Può benissimo dire la sua, attaccante completo. Con Gervinho e Iturbe che gli servirebbero la palla segnerebbe 20 gol a stagione.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> su garcia non sono d'accordo, per me è un vincente ma ultimamente ha esagerato, gran parte di responsabilità del non passaggio del turno è sua, ha sopravvalutato la sua squadra..



D'accordo con te, Superdinho. Garcia è un vincente, ha già vinto col Lille e può benissimo vincere in Italia. Il problema è che si è un po' romanizzato, erroraccio per un allenatore. Doveva rimanere distaccato dalla piazza e non gasarsi a propria volta. Io credo che questa supponenza sia dovuta anche a quanto accaduto con la Juventus. In ogni caso mi pare nel post-partita abbia preteso innesti sul mercato di alto livello ed ha ragione. La Roma non può prendere giocatoretti, deve assolutamente comprare dei Top per entrare nei Top. E i soldi ci sono.

Comunque, detto ciò, come ho affermato prima la Roma è anche una squadra sfortunatissima. Non fosse successo quel guaio al 93 ad oggi la Roma era in CL.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se l'atletico capitava in quel girone usciva pure lui



L'Atletivo avrebbe preso a pallonate il City.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'Atletivo avrebbe preso a pallonate il City.



l'atletico è più rognoso da affrontare però ha molta meno qualità del city


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'atletico è più rognoso da affrontare però ha molta meno qualità del city



L'Atletico ha meno qualità anche della Juve, come aveva meno qualità del Chelsea l'anno scorso, come ha meno qualità di Real e Barca, ma è sempre lì a giocarsi Liga e Champions....


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'Atletico ha meno qualità anche della Juve, come aveva meno qualità del Chelsea l'anno scorso, come ha meno qualità di Real e Barca, ma è sempre lì a giocarsi Liga e Champions....



insomma, quest'anno credo sia meno competitivo..


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2014)

Alcuni paragonavano la Roma al Dormund o Atletico..

Il Dortmund al primo anno si è fatto piallare per bene arrivando quarto.. solo l'anno dopo fece bene

L'Altetico vinceva El e coppe... aveva altra mentalità


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> insomma, quest'anno credo sia meno competitivo..



Sti cavoli. E' sempre lì...


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sti cavoli. E' sempre lì...



vedremo..per me non va oltre i quarti..


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Dicembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alcuni paragonavano la Roma al Dormund o Atletico..
> 
> Il Dortmund al primo anno si è fatto piallare per bene arrivando quarto.. solo l'anno dopo fece bene
> 
> L'Altetico vinceva El e coppe... aveva altra mentalità



L'Atletico vinse l'europa league scendendo dalla champions dove aveva raccolto 3 punti....


----------

